# Lubricate S. B. CL175c apron



## ironhorse18 (Jun 9, 2017)

I have a question.  First off, the lathe I bought isn't a CL185c, it's a CL175c.  So much for that.  I have drained the apron of oil which was very nasty.  Now I need to fill it with kerosene or diesel fuel for cleaning.  How do you fill the apron?  I thought it would be similar to my Logan with screw or removable cap of sorts on the top of the apron.  There is a stainless looking screw on the top left hand side that appears to be in the correct location, but it didn't want to loosen.  So,,, I thought I'd better seek the advice of the experts!

Thank you,
 steve      ironhorse18@frontier.com


----------



## LucknowKen (Jun 10, 2017)

ironhorse18 said:


> Now I need to fill it with kerosene or diesel fuel for cleaning.  How do you fill the apron?  So,,, I thought I'd better seek the advice of the experts..


Hey Steve: Is there a Gits oiler to the left of the cross feed lever/ star wheel? Removing the apron might be a good idea. (I am not an expert.)
On the lubrication chart marked "oil reservoir".
Congratulations on the SBL.


----------



## ironhorse18 (Jun 10, 2017)

LucknowKen said:


> Hey Steve: Is there a Gits oiler to the left of the cross feed lever/ star wheel? Removing the apron might be a good idea. (I am not an expert.)
> On the lubrication chart marked "oil reservoir".
> Congratulations on the SBL.




Perfect!  I have downloaded the file, and will print out a copy then take it to the shop.  I appreciate your help.   This information you have given me is really beneficial.   When I bought the Logan 821 I was lucky enough to get the original parts list and manual that came with the machine.  Now I realize just how lucky that really was.  There doesn't seem to be as much data floating around on the South Bend CL175c.

Thanks again,
steve 

ironhorse18@frontier.com


----------

